# Moving to the UK (Northampton)



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just to introduce myself. I'm 26, been training seriously for 8 years. Moving to Northampton (from South Africa) in June for 12 months. Some might remember me from other boards.

I'm here to gather information about my best options for cheap food, supplement sources and a nice gym top train at.

If anyone has got any information they could share, it will be very much appreciated.

Keep Up the good work and discussion


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome mate , and your condition is good


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Wowsers ...............welcome indeed

come to my gym ....in Birmingham pmsl !!!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm local to Northampton - Kettering

There are 2 good gyms in Northampton: Better Bodies and Image Unique


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome to the board...


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

welcome m8, nice shape ya got there - ya legs r looking great


----------



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

*EX-SRD* -- Thanks for the info. Could you please give me a contact (email or website) for better bodies. I want to organise my membership before I arrive. I cant find a direct website on google. Only directories. Thanks for the help?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

welcome to ukm


----------



## keroseen73 (May 12, 2009)

welcome to Northampton mate, hope you enjoy it here.

Better bodies is a cracking gym, not been to Image since it moved from the town centre.

Shawn (the owner) is a top bloke and was a ****in beast in his day. he was Bertil Fox's training partner way back in the day!

i was one of the first members down there some 15 years ago.

Buffalo Bill Pittock and Aidy Smith (both Britains strongest man and WSM competitors both trained there along with Derek Redmond and Sharon Davies (Olympic sprinter and swimmer) so you know it's not full of tossers staring in the mirror.

some sleazy bald *** with a moustache took a liking to me when i was just a kid down there, much to my mates amusement lol!

been a few years since ive been there, training at home now.

all the best in Npton

oh nearly forgot the number is 44 1604 791294 if you want to get in touch before you arrive. no need though, just rock up and join m8.


----------



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

I just phoned better bodies, chatted to a Jerry. I'm a very happy man.. the only question I needed to ask was: What is your biggest dumbell? I still dont believe it is 170kg's ..... will have to see that to believe it. **** it sounds awesome.


----------



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys. I should have come here ages ago.

I'm sure I'll make all the friends I need at better bodies.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Mike007 said:


> I just phoned better bodies, chatted to a Jerry. I'm a very happy man.. the only question I needed to ask was: What is your biggest dumbell? I still dont believe it is 170kg's ..... will have to see that to believe it. **** it sounds awesome.


It's true...

under the rack at the heavy end of the gym there are some absolute monster dumbells...

I have never seen anyone pick them up yet...

if you go during the day then Gill will be on the desk.. very nice lady...

might see you down there one day... i'll be the fat bloke on the deadlift station...


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to uk-m

good physique buddy


----------



## keroseen73 (May 12, 2009)

i remember watching Bertil incline benching massive bells for reps down at Better Bods

if you could still get hold of his old training video 'brutal fox' you'd see one proper animal at work.

i can remember me and my mate watching Bufallo Bill doing lying tricep extensions with the ez curl bar. probably not many blokes down there could bench the weight he did for triceps lol!

Bill.................




Brutal..............






sadly Bertils doing life for murder and Bill commited suicide


----------



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

But serious;y those 170kg dumbells must be 1m long.

My new training goal is to deadlift them....  Once i've achieved that I hope there is room for a farmers walk


----------



## keroseen73 (May 12, 2009)

biggest bells i remember down there were 180 lbers i think, they were pretty long.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I had a look today... they are 200lbs, not kg...


----------



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

Still impressive................

Looking forward to meeting you in better bodies.

Are all the guys there serious? Are the majority powerlifters or bodybuilders?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

there is a real mixture. a few bodybuilders, a few strongmen. there are a few mma guys as well as some decent boxers too.

there are some of us guys just trying to get a bit fitter too....

seriously, it is incredibly friendly there, i've met a lot of great guys there all of which are serious about their training....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Hiya mate welcome 

Where in SA are you from?


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking good mate welcome to the site.


----------



## davidsw8 (Apr 27, 2009)

Mike007 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to introduce myself. I'm 26, been training seriously for 8 years. Moving to Northampton (from South Africa) in June for 12 months. Some might remember me from other boards.
> 
> ...


Incredible pic Mike, welcome to the board!


----------



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

Hey Zara-Leoni, I'm form Cape Town.

Thanks for the positive comments guys


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

Hey Zara-Leoni.

Ek het noooit gedink ek sal afrikaans op hierdie forum sien nie. Ek neem aan jy woon nou in Scotland? Het jy ooit is SA deelgeneem?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mike007 said:


> Hey Zara-Leoni.
> 
> Ek het noooit gedink ek sal afrikaans op hierdie forum sien nie. Ek neem aan jy woon nou in Scotland? Het jy ooit is SA deelgeneem?


Lol I can understand most of that but I dont speak it... think am just so used to seeing stuff that I started to understand 

Yup.. am Scottish and live in Scotland.... very nearly moved to SA last year but was finding getting visas etc sorted hard... have had offers of work and accomodation since as I've quite a few mates there but circumstances change etc and now am not so sure I want to leave the UK....

Not been to Cape Town though.... only Joburg (very briefly) and Durban.

What brings you over here? Work?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lickaring said:


> Gaan dit met jou jy is welcom!
> 
> my email is [email protected]
> 
> ...


I'm fine thanks mate 

On heres best place for chat though


----------



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

Lickaring > was that for me or the lady? I think that afrikaans needs some refreshing?

Zara-Leoni > Work brings me to the UK. You MUST see Cape Town. Jo-Burg and Durban does South Africa no justice.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Howsit Jan,

Must be a Jo'Burg boy I take it? I'm from Durban.

Welcome to the board boet, you got some serious size on you already. And looks like you going to be training in some heavy gyms up north there with those dumbells. Biggest I've gotten to play with is 65kg dumbells.

All the best....

P.S. ( why northampton??? )


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Mike007 said:


> Lickaring > was that for me or the lady? I think that afrikaans needs some refreshing?
> 
> Zara-Leoni > Work brings me to the UK. You MUST see Cape Town. Jo-Burg and Durban does South Africa no justice.


A friend of mine who is from Durban has recently moved there and tells me its pretty fantastic.... windy though and colder?

I was actually supposed to go to Cape Town for part of the time I was over last year but plans got changed..... I was also supposed to go with my friend who owns Gaspari SA to the SA Finals in Joburg and be on their stall with him and Rich and Liz Gaspari, and go to a trip with them and my mate to a safari/game park via his helicopter etc but that was all changed too due to pesky flights.... Rubbish hey? lol.


----------



## NORTHANTSGUY (May 10, 2009)

Hey...awesome physique. Live in Northampton so would be good to meet you.

Have friends who use Better Bodies and would say it is the best.

Get in touch if I can help in any way.Take care.


----------



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

NORTHANSGUY> We must get in touch when I get to Northampton.

Where do you buy cheap meat, chicken fish etc? Currently that is my only worry.


----------



## NORTHANTSGUY (May 10, 2009)

Hey...would be great to meet you. Plenty of large supermarkets here to buy your meat m8. Am not going to have access to internet for the next week so will catch up soon.Take care...stay hard.


----------



## Mike007 (May 10, 2009)

Ive had a couple of sessions at better bodies now, awesome gym!!!


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome to the board.


----------

